# Newbi!!



## MistyTT (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi All, just wanted to say Hello, really smart looking forum... looks nicer than the Civic Type R forum im on aswell!! Looking forward to picking your brains on a few things.....


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MistyTT said:


> Hi All, just wanted to say Hello, really smart looking forum... looks nicer than the Civic Type R forum im on aswell!! Looking forward to picking your brains on a few things.....


 hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

hi
and welcome

do you have a type r (the new style)?


----------



## MistyTT (Oct 16, 2008)

I own a 05 plate Civic Type R my gf has just purchased a TT i actually prefure it to my Type R, my Civic is 310 BHP at the wheels so its fun but almost undrivable in bad weather hence the reason why ive really fallen for the TT!! Im on the Type R owners club and its nice to post up questions and get answers quickly, thats why weve joined this one too - love it!!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

MistyTT said:


> I own a 05 plate Civic Type R my gf has just purchased a TT i actually prefure it to my Type R, my Civic is 310 BHP at the wheels so its fun but almost undrivable in bad weather hence the reason why ive really fallen for the TT!! Im on the Type R owners club and its nice to post up questions and get answers quickly, thats why weve joined this one too - love it!!


sounds like a nice example
supercharger i guess?

even in standard form the type r can light up the tyres, so with 310bhp, it must be lairy in wet weather if you wanted it to be ;-)

is the gf a member with her TT?


----------



## MistyTT (Oct 16, 2008)

Charger and NOS, she wouldnt know how a forum works bless so its a joint effort....she complains and i fix..... im sure you guys know the score!!!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome,two nice cars there 8)


----------

